# Eclipse mit Visual Editor unter Mac OS



## gateway_2_hell (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin seit einer Woche auf Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard umgestiegen und mehr als begeistert 

Da ich früher unter Windows immer mit Eclipse programmiert habe, würde ich das auch gerne so fortsetzen. Die Installation von Eclipse unter Mac OS läuft problemlos (es gibt ja keine, nur ein Archiv, das entpackt wird..) aber ich schaffe es wiedereinmal (genau wie unter Windows) nicht, den Visual Editor ans laufen zu kriegen.

Ich hoffe hier einen Mac OS Benutzer zu finden, der mit irgendwelche Tipps bezüglich der Installation geben kann oder eventuell auch einen anderen gleichwertigen GUI-Editor empfehlen kann 

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2008)

Es gibt noch keinen finalen VE für Eclipse 3.3.
Entweder du nimmst Eclipse 3.2, oder du musst basteln.


----------



## Gast (4. Mai 2008)

Hehe, ich hab sicher nichts gegen Eclipse 3.2, hab vorher immer mit Eclipse 3.1 gearbeitet und alles war bestens.

Funktioniert das wenn ich mir:
Eclipse 3.2,
Visual Editor,
GEF und EMF

runterlade und dann einfach alle Ordner zusammenfüge? Und welche Versionen brauche ich dann vom Visual Editor und GEF und EMF?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2008)

Du solltest den Update Manager verwenden.


----------



## Gast (4. Mai 2008)

Kann der mir das etwa automatisch passend runterladen??? Und ich such mich hier verrückt und ärgere mich, dass man so viele Komponenten installieren muss


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2008)

Geh im Update Manager auf die Callisto Discovery Site, wähle den VE aus und drücke auf select required.


----------



## Gast (4. Mai 2008)

Autsch, hätte ich das bloß vorher gewusst.... Danke ich probiers mal!


----------



## Gast (5. Mai 2008)

Wow es klappt tatsächlich  Vielen vielen Dank!!


----------

